#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> czajkowski: when is the next meeting?
<dholbach> not sure you saw my mail on the list :)
<dholbach> hexmode: do you think it would make sense to track that list of blueprints somehow or discuss it on the list?
<dholbach> hexmode: did you get a reply from the debian php module gang?
<txwikinger> Morning
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
<txwikinger> hi dholbach
<dholbach> highvoltage: what is your ngo-team work item about?
<dholbach> highvoltage: it's not quite clear
<czajkowski> dholbach: I updated the wiki
<dholbach> czajkowski: great
<highvoltage> dholbach: putting together the spec for Manifest, the tool that downloads/syncs stuff to ship off to a place that suffers from Internetlessness...
<highvoltage> dholbach: I meant to have it done a week ago but started on it last night: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Specifications/Manifest
<dholbach> highvoltage: ah ok - it wasn't super-clear from the blueprint
<highvoltage> dholbach: I made some mockups/screenshots and will put it up a bit later
<czajkowski> highvoltage: got your visa yet sorted?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: nope, I'm about to give up on that, sadly
<czajkowski> :(
 * dholbach just created the Ubuntu NGO Facebook group
<dholbach> highvoltage, czajkowski: made you admins of the group too
<dholbach> grantbow: you too
<Claudinux_> hi dholbach
<Claudinux_> dholbach, why don't you post the into channel topic? so it is easy to reach :)
<Claudinux_> *the link
<dholbach> erm
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-ngo to: What is Ubuntu-NGO, ROOT is here | http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=422 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO |Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo | http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/ubuntu-ngo-what-is-it-we-do-again | https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-lucid-ngo | Facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=126648474029896&ref=ts
<dholbach> thanks claudinux
<dholbach> good idea
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: cheers
<Claudinux_> dholbach, thanks to you :)
<highvoltage> Claudinux_: most people never read the topic :)
<highvoltage> (but I agree it's good to have it there)
<Claudinux> highvoltage, i know....:)
<Claudinux> but someone do that ;)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<ebel> Looks like I'll be sending another harddrive to Kenya again!
<ebel> Last time I didn't copy that showmedo videos, but I got the all clear from them that they were CC licenced.
<dholbach> ebel: maybe we should have a wiki page listing all the stuff!
<ebel> Yeah
<ebel> I should write it up
<ebel> I never got round to it last time :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/SendAHardDrive? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/OfflineContent?
<dholbach> in any case it'd be good to link it from NGO/Documentation
<ebel> yep
<ebel> offline content at least
<dholbach> if we get it to a nice start, we should write another blog post and put something up in the facebook group and I'm sure people will have 67876543456787654345678 more ideas for stuff to put on it :)
<ebel> Yeah. :)
<ebel> The main problem is finding copylefted content.
<ebel> And this is something that's only possible if you have the freedom to copy for any purpose.
<dholbach> content + software
<ebel> yep
<ebel> software is easy.
<ebel> just an apt-mirror away
<qwebirc64195> is anyone here?
<MooDoo> i am for about 10 secs - home time :D
<MooDoo> oh they quot
<MooDoo> quit
<MooDoo> hello all
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> how you doing laura?
<czajkowski> grand now you?
<MooDoo> i'm doing well, just installed lucid on the old lappy, running well :D
<MooDoo> night all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hrllo all
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> Hi Daniel, are there plans for a first meeting?  or you waiting to get more members?
<dholbach> MooDoo: we did a couple of meetings already
<dholbach> MooDoo: czajkowski was planning the next meeting
 * MooDoo ah sorry, was just looking at the wiki :)
 * MooDoo puts glasses back on
<czajkowski> it's updated on the wiki... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<czajkowski> just not in the header as no idea why it's not pulling the info in
<dholbach> czajkowski: fixed it - just need to update NGO/NextMeeting
<dholbach> czajkowski: and it'll update both
<czajkowski> ahhh ok
<czajkowski> dholbach: *hugs* thank you
 * dholbach hugs you back
 * MooDoo waits for a hug too
<MooDoo> :)
<txwikinger> Morning folks
<MooDoo> morning
<txwikinger> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> howdy
<HanifBaloch> i have problem with my gnome pppp
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-03
<MooDoo> hello all
<Claudinux> MooDoo, hi
<MooDoo> Claudinux: hullo
<dholbach> good morning
<Claudinux> 'morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Claudinux
<dholbach> czajkowski: did you see Paolo's mail? do you think it'd be worth blogging this?
<dholbach> czajkowski: did you get the mail I forwarded you from james_w's friend?
<dholbach> hi ebel
<ebel> hi
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<czajkowski> just reading emails
<dholbach> great
<czajkowski> we should blog this!
<czajkowski> I didnt get any mail forwarded from you
<dholbach> czajkowski: a mail where I CCed james_w too?
<dholbach> czajkowski: I'll try to dig it out again
<dholbach> czajkowski: "Another inspiring use of Ubuntu"
<dholbach> czajkowski: I can resen
<dholbach> d
<ebel> I used the loco directory for the first time last night
<ebel> to add Ubuntu-ie's June IRC meeting
<ebel> i *ahem* should file some UI bugs, then check out the code.
<czajkowski> dholbach: aye I can't find it
<czajkowski> please
<dholbach> czajkowski: will do
<ebel> I should be picking up a harddrive later today. I have 1 week to fill it with stuff
<dholbach> czajkowski: sent
<czajkowski> dholbach: *hugs* thanks
<xdatap> morning
<czajkowski> xdatap: hey great post we should add it to the blog
<xdatap> czajkowski, yes it's a nice story. Could you post it?
<czajkowski> xdatap: sure, or I can just give you access to the wordpress
<xdatap> czajkowski, I still make mistakes with do or does, are you sure you want me writing there? :P
<czajkowski> xdatap: tell ya what write it and I'll proof it and the post it
<czajkowski> if you like?
<czajkowski> so it'll still be written by you
<czajkowski> xdatap: your English is improving!
<dholbach> czajkowski: did you get it?
<czajkowski> dholbach: I did
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> weird as I dont bin mails so who knows
 * xdatap at phone
<xdatap> I have to go (working). Later!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-04
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<Claudinux> 'morning MooDoo dholbach
<dholbach> hi Claudinux
<MooDoo> :)
<txwikinger> Morning folks
<MooDoo> morning
<Mikae> Hello all.
<Mikae> Is there channel for Debian on this server?
<MooDoo> Mikae: tried #debian?
<Mikae> Ough, yeah, thanx. Strange, I didn't notice it in /list.
<MooDoo> np :)
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-05
<MooDoo> v
<MooDoo> ooops
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-06-06
<hadoop> aren't people talking in the public room here?
<hadoop> quit
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, good evening
<dholbach> hey xdatap1
<xdatap1> dholbach, let me introduce to you l3on, he's a dear friend from the Italian LoCo. He wrote that post on the planet about a tool for making easier the merge process.
<dholbach> hey l3on - nice to meet you
<l3on> Hi all! hi dholbach, thank you xdatap1
<xdatap1> dholbach, we were chatting about this post, so I tought that you were the best person for asking some feedbacks
<l3on> Hi dholbach, I'm here to get some feedbacks about my idea ( "Hym" ), I would know if it could be useful into ubuntu development cycle and If yes how I can improve it before start do develop
<dholbach> can you give me a link to the blog post again, so I can refresh my memory?
<l3on> of course → http://en.leoiannacone.com/2011/05/hym-help-you-to-merge/
<xdatap1> http://en.leoiannacone.com/2011/05/hym-help-you-to-merge
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> would it make use of grab-merge (in ubuntu-dev-tools) and visualise the changes? or use bazaar internally?
<dholbach> (I'm not sure which part of the merging workflow Hym would take care of)
<l3on> dholbach: grab-merges or bazaar - I don't know actually...
<dholbach> so which part of the workflow would Hym take care of?
<l3on> what do you mean with "workflow" ? :)
<l3on> I have thinked: With Hym I can:
<l3on> 1) Take a complete view of available merges (merges.u.c)
<l3on> 2) choose which one I want to merge
<l3on> 3) automatic "dput" of debian and old_ubuntu packages in the "hym_workspace"
<l3on> 4) use gui to get a complete view of changes involeved last ubuntu packages. Apply changes (if necessary) and constantly see the diff.
<l3on> 5) Build package
<l3on> 6) Report sync or Upload packages somewhere
<dholbach> can I also use hym to edit if there are merge conflicts?
<l3on> This is how I have imaged HYM.
<l3on> dholbach: I'm not a "great experience ubuntu developer", what mean "merge conflicts" ? :)
<dholbach> if changes that happened in debian and ubuntu happened in the same place, they might conflict
<dholbach> so you have to resolve them manually
<l3on> yes of course, hym could be improved with this feature.
<dholbach> if you resolve them manually you have to edit files - would hym also do that?
<l3on> But I have to touch what "merge conflict" is really, but yes... I don't see any difficult to introduce this aspect in HYM.
<l3on> dholbach: of course!! maybe are you missing the complete mockup? → http://people.ubuntu.com/~l3on/hym/myImage.png
<dholbach> ah ok, now I see it
<l3on> When I wrote "default/preferred EDITOR" I've intended there will be a "gedit panels" (gedit is just an example)
<dholbach> I like the idea of making it easier for new contributors to contribute and do something - I'm just a bit concerned as it looks like quite a lot of work
<l3on> in other words: you'll be able to edit all files you want.
<dholbach> two things I'm wondering about are 1) for other development tasks, will new contributors have to use different tools? (there's more than merging that needs to be done), 2) does Hym hide too much complexity so new contributors don't learn enough about the tools / build process
<l3on> yes you're right. When I think the roadmap I see a "long term" project (but, well engineered)
<dholbach> I think you should talk to a few more people, maybe on one of the development mailing lists (ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.ubuntu.com might be good to get input from new contributors and also people who have been developing for a bit longer)
<l3on> for point 1): have you some example?
<l3on> 2) yes, unlucky It will hide some dev stuffs
<dholbach> regarding 1) taking the package and fixing stuff in the source code, updating the package to a new version, etc
<l3on> Well we can structure application to work between two general debs, instead of
<l3on> debian - ubuntu
<dholbach> sometimes you just take the current source in ubuntu and work on the source
<l3on> Yes, understood. I'll work on, but I think is simple (just remove the panel below, which represents the "old" ubuntu package). I'll think about that.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I think it'd be a good idea to talk to a lot of people first and find out how they work
<l3on> thanks dholbach for info and ideas :). I'll contact motu mentors (and motu too?, boh!).
<dholbach> awesome
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1
<xdatap1> dholbach, writing on the NGO ML it's in top of my todo list
<xdatap1> dholbach, we've the template for the case story
<xdatap1> dholbach, http://spreadubuntu.org/it/material/brochure/case-study-template
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> good work!
<anand> heelo
<bac> hello anand.  hello dholbach.
<anand> hello
<anand> any one
<anand> hi there
<dholbach> hey bac
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<Cheri703> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Cheri703
<Cheri703> I'm up too late again :)
<Cheri703> I wanted to ask, is there anything I (as a newcomer to the ngo team) can help with?
<dholbach> Cheri703, we should have a meeting soon again - I think that'd be a good time to ask that question again :)
<Cheri703> ok, great :)
<dholbach> super :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Ghost_Berry> hi
<Ghost_Berry> how do i download ubuntu 12 server using wget please??
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello allo
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-27
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-28
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-29
<MooDoo> morning
